# Where can i purchase Earthworms or "Nightrcrawlers"?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

i would like earthworms to feed my axolotl, but i dont want just get random fishing bait as i would like it to be free of parasites and therefore be from most likely a breeder.

where can i find them in and around the gta?..would big als have them?..

also any idea on califronia black worms? thanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What kind of aquatic parasites are you expecting to find in earthworms?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't imagine bait worms will cause any problem - I'd avoid those green ones though.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I feed earthworms from the bait store to both my moray and spiny eels plus my Jds and bichirs with no problems. Just make sure you rinse them under cold water.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't know if this is still happening, but years ago, picking dew worms was a fairly lucrative occupation. The most popular spots to pick them were golf courses, because the lawns were kept short and well watered. The problem is that golf courses are the absolute worst source for worms because of the very high use of pesticides. These were the worms that showed up in bait shops.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

BillD said:


> I don't know if this is still happening, but years ago, picking dew worms was a fairly lucrative occupation. The most popular spots to pick them were golf courses, because the lawns were kept short and well watered. The problem is that golf courses are the absolute worst source for worms because of the very high use of pesticides. These were the worms that showed up in bait shops.


Yeah, I see worm picking vans all the time out towards my way.

I use European Nightcrawlers as a treat for my rays and aros. The best and safest way to ensure a pesticide free supply is to order from a worm farm and breed your own in a composting bin. Worm Wave is pretty good, though I'd shoot them an email to see what they have in stock.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I wouldn't risk my fish with worms that I dig up outside.

bcarlos' information is probably the safest way in obtaining clean worms for your babies.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

What is wrong with earthworms from the backyard? McGuinty has made my backyard perfectly safe for everything except grass. I got more weeds than...

Oops, almost forgot, this is the fish forum, not politics...

I wait till it rains and pick the worms off the sidewalk. That way they are prewashed and you get the smaller ones.

Lee


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Aside from Wong's, who regularly has black worm in stock?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

vaporize said:


> Aside from Wong's, who regularly has black worm in stock?


lol who is this wong and where can i find him?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Vaughan mills, the big store, cant recall its name, outdoor sport or something ...

they have it by the exit door in a fridge. 

I fed my rays those for years and no Issues.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> Vaughan mills, the big store, cant recall its name, outdoor sport or something ...
> 
> they have it by the exit door in a fridge.
> 
> I fed my rays those for years and no Issues.


yea bass por shops thats what i was htinking too. thanks man.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

ChuckRum said:


> lol who is this wong and where can i find him?


Wong's Aquarium, east Chinatown, forgot his address, but you can google it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> Yeah, I see worm picking vans all the time out towards my way.
> 
> I use European Nightcrawlers as a treat for my rays and aros. The best and safest way to ensure a pesticide free supply is to order from a worm farm and breed your own in a composting bin. Worm Wave is pretty good, though I'd shoot them an email to see what they have in stock.


That worm tower is super gucci and in price as well. Nice piece of kit to have if you've got the spare cash but a Rubbermaid bin with a drill can make a simple worm bin and get some composting worms locally. Not only do you reduce your organic waste but you'll be feeding your worms and happy worms will keep reproducing more worms. One note tho worms self regulate to the size of bin you give them. What I mean is they self regulate by stop breeding when they know thier population is getting to large for the bin they are housed in so you either start a new bin or pluck out more and have them start breeding again. A bit different then us humans that seem to keep filling up the planet. 

BTW worms prefer shallow long beds over deep beds so something like the under the bed plastic bins is a nice thin/narrow choice along with a can of spray paint to keep the light out. A pound of red wigglers can eat up to 1lb of food scrapes per day. Amazing! My population has not boomed that well yet as I've got worm eggs and baby worms but not enough adults yet. I'd go with 2lbs of worms and keep feeding them scrapes and plucking some out for fish treats from time to time or pluck some of the babies but give the bin time to grow your supply. I've heard it can take up to 3 months for worms to mature if feed a healthy diet and the bin doubles in population about every 3 months.


----------



## Hunglikeafruitbat (Dec 5, 2010)

I've just been getting mine from petshops. I only have to at the moment so a half worm a day each means my dozen worms usually lasts so long I have to chuck a couple in the garden before they die in the fridge.

As my collection grows and I start breeding I am planning on a small worm farm to cut costs but for even four Axies it should only be about $5 a week to feed em on earthworms.

Mat.


----------

